

Why wordpress does not support Google adwords as well as Amazon affiliate ads? - JaguarPaw

I am trying to get ads for my site http://techbiztrends.info/ from Amazon and Google adwords, but could not use it :(
======
mquinlan
Things may have changed in the last few years as blogspam is still pretty
lucrative and has continued to advance, but I remember reading a study a few
years ago (found here: [http://www.plagiarismtoday.com/2007/04/09/why-
wordpresscom-i...](http://www.plagiarismtoday.com/2007/04/09/why-wordpresscom-
is-virtually-spam-free/)) that made the conclusion that by barring
Wordpress.com bloggers from using AdSense and other advertising services, they
significantly cut down on the amount of spam Blogger and other services had to
deal with. Wordpress.com does have WordAds
(<http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2011/11/29/wordads/>).

Otherwise, if you don't qualify for WordAds, self-hosting may be your best
option.

